# File sharing between VMware and host



## readit32

I hope this is the best place to ask this question.

Few days back I installed VMWare workstation 5 on Vista Home Basic as host. I have installed Windows XP as guest OS in the VMWare. While installing I had set the network connection as "NAT : Share host's IP Address". I guess it is because of this I am able to access Internet from the guest OS.
I want to share files between the host and the guest OS. Can someone help with this? Here are some info in case it is required.

Virtual network settings summary

VMnet0 (bridged) :- Bridged to automatically chosen adapter.
Subnet : 255.255.255.2

VMnet1 (Host-only) :- A private network shared with host.
Subnet : 192.168.175.0
DHCP : Enabled

VMnet8 (NAT) :- Used to share host's IP address.
Subnet : 192.168.240.0
DHCP : Enabled


----------



## johnwill

I believe that VMWare wasn't fully Vista aware until version 6, maybe that's the issue?


----------



## readit32

johnwill said:


> I believe that VMWare wasn't fully Vista aware until version 6, maybe that's the issue?


Yes Johnwill you are correct that VmWare wasn't aware of vista till version 5 but it was certainly aware of XP and it is windows XP that I have installed in the VMWare, so I guess this is not the problem..... any other idea??


----------



## johnwill

readit32 said:


> I installed VMWare workstation 5 on Vista Home Basic as host.


Seems you actually have it installed on Vista unless this is untrue.



readit32 said:


> Yes Johnwill you are correct that VmWare wasn't aware of vista till version 5 but it was certainly aware of XP and it is windows XP that I have installed in the VMWare, so I guess this is not the problem..... any other idea??


----------



## readit32

Hey it seems I have confused it a lot. Seems both of us are speaking the same thing but in different way. Let me make it clear this time.

I have vista home basic installed on my laptop and I have installed VMWare 5. Inside the VMWare I have installed XP. So the host is Vista and guest is XP. This installation was successful. My problem is with file sharing between the Host and the guest. For detail refer my first post.


----------



## johnwill

Right, and my point is that installation on Vista host system wasn't officially supported until version 6 of VMWARE.

However, the real reason here is probably the two are not in the same subnet.

If you do an IPCONFIG in the VM and on the host machine, you'll find that they're indeed in different subnets. That's not a problem for the NAT Internet sharing, but it is for file/print sharing.

Do you know about shared folders with VM? That's another way to move data between the host and the VM.


----------



## readit32

I am so sorry Jonhwill, I am replying so late. Actually got busy with some work. I guess I know about the shared folder with VMWare.

We can do it by setting the shared folder option in VM -> Settings -> Options -> Shared folders. There we are supposed to mention a shared folder path on the host. I hope I am correct!! But even after doing this, it is not getting reflected on the host.

Before you start thinking on the issue let me tell you one of my observation. When I installed the VMWare, a user got created on the host by the name "__vmware_user__". So while sharing a folder of my choice I mentioned this user as the co owner of this folder and gave full permission to this user on the folder. After doing this the icon of the folder changes indicating that the folder is shared but when I right click on the folder and go in the properties -> sharing, there I see it is mentioned that the folder is not shared. Could this be the reason that I am not able to share folder with the host? What cold be the way out? I have set the file sharing option ON in the "Network and Sharing center".

I also tried to map the network drive on guest with Subnet : 192.168.175.0 (Refer my first post) but even that didn't work as the guest was not able to connect to this address.

I hope I have not confused you too much. If it is then be frank to spaek out, I can explain it again. Thanks


----------



## johnwill

I think I'd have to be sitting in front of this one to sort it out. I know that I've done file/print sharing with the host under XP with VMWARE 5, however I don't have a Windows configuration currently sitting here to test with VMWARE 6, I use Virtual PC for Windows stuff and VMWARE for Linux.


----------



## readit32

seems I have really bugged you Johnwill. and yes even I am using the VMWare 5. Can you give one more try to this? Just see if this helps.

For your convenience I mention virtual network settings on VMWare here;

VMnet1 (Host-only) :- A private network shared with host.
Subnet : 192.168.175.0
DHCP : Enabled

VMnet8 (NAT) :- Used to share host's IP address.
Subnet : 192.168.240.0
DHCP : Enabled


I did ipconfig on host and got two connections related to vmware.

192.168.175.1 :- For communicating with guest (Check the subnet mentioned above). But could not ping this from the guest.
192.168.240.1 :- For internet access from within the guest (Check the subnet mentioned above). Was able to ping from the guest.

Then I did the ipconfig from within the guest. I got 192.168.240.128 but could not ping from the host.

Are you getting any idea?? is it that I am supposed to create any new connection in host or guest??


----------



## johnwill

You can't use NAT to do file-sharing, you MUST use the Bridged option.

See the attachment here, it's the help page from VMWARE for network settings. It explains the options quite clearly.


----------

